
Welcome to Linux Journal 2.0 It's not dead after all - ohjeez
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/happy-new-year-linux-journal-alive
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050437)

